# Fishie Harnesses?



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qsRwn20xAco

Adorable, or super duper adorable? 

What do you guys think about the fishie harness and giving him a second chance?
c:


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That is so adorable!


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cool. How did u come up with the idea?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I wish I could claim that sort of wonderfulness, OSagent23; but unfortunately it was just a kind persons video I found online.
^^;

But it is rather ingenious! The fishie still looks incredibly happy.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I love that idea! I think that someone should make a sticky in the emergency section about this for those whome have fish with issues like that!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's awesome! A second chance...


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Super super _super_ adorable!!

Are those fish supposed to be that fat?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

That person is seriously my hero.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Saphira101 said:


> Super super _super_ adorable!!
> 
> Are those fish supposed to be that fat?


there's a lot of goldfish varieties that are grossly deformed like that.

I love that they made her a little life jacket! Super sweet! <3


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

That's so sweet :3 Now she can move around ^^


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

And most people would have culled the poor thing. That's gorgeous.


----------

